
Doctors discover empty space where part of man’s brain should be - cpncrunch
https://globalnews.ca/news/4080127/air-pocket-skull-stroke/
======
lostlogin
A tension pneumothorax is sort of similar when this happens in the chest - I
suppose this is a tension pneumocranium.

